# My newest baby



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 22, 2011)

No buds, but how do you think she looks?  Pray it's a she..........


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

It is looking good, but is getting some stretch to it.  What lights are you using now?  You are going to want to keep CFLs quite close to the top of the plant.

Why do you have a dome over the plant in the background?


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> No buds, but how do you think she looks?  Pray it's a she..........


From this,(see profile pic and post above) to this.   I woke up to find this  today.  I am so angry.  One of the cats did it:
Is there anything I can do to save it??????

:huh:


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is looking good, but is getting some stretch to it.  What lights are you using now?  You are going to want to keep CFLs quite close to the top of the plant.
> 
> Why do you have a dome over the plant in the background?



Trying a new technique I read about on another weed site.  Soaked a seed and got a root.  Has been 4 days......gotten nothing.  So I watered it and put the dome over it to keep the soil moist and warm with the hopes that it would do some good.  I did leave a small crack between the cups for air  :watchplant:What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2011)

You don't need a dome to get beans to pop.....I only use domes for unrooted clones. Sometimes when I transplant a clone to soil it needs a dome for a day or two if it doesn't hve a lot of roots.  Seedlings shld come trough the soil as long as the soil is damp and not cold. Jmo


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You don't need a dome to get beans to pop.....I only use domes for unrooted clones. Sometimes when I transplant a clone to soil it needs a dome for a day or two if it doesn't hve a lot of roots.  Seedlings shld come trough the soil as long as the soil is damp and not cold. Jmo



Okay.  Thank you Hammy.  I took the dome off.  I'm more concerned about my chewed up plant.  It was looking all good and healthy.  A little stretchy, but looked good.  One of the cats got to it last night and mauled it.  Does it look like it's worth saving?  If so, what do I have to do?
Thanks Hammy!


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is looking good, but is getting some stretch to it.  What lights are you using now?  You are going to want to keep CFLs quite close to the top of the plant.
> 
> Why do you have a dome over the plant in the background?



CFL is close, almost touching the plant.  I'm using another light for heat only.  But that one is far from the plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> From this,(see profile pic and post above) to this.   I woke up to find this  today.  I am so angry.  One of the cats did it:
> Is there anything I can do to save it??????
> 
> :huh:



Protect your plant against cat attacks!   It will most likely survive.  Make a splint out of a shish-ka-bob stick or something like that and stand it up straight again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

Hungarian Gypsy said:
			
		

> CFL is close, almost touching the plant.  I'm using another light for heat only.  But that one is far from the plant.



What do you mean that you are using another light for heat only--that just does not make sense....


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 24, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> ''any thoughts''...
> 
> yep. pitch that cat out a few nights or until he learns house manners, or becomes an outdoor cat, and plant another seed!



Aawwww.  My cats are the world to me.  I can't do that.  I just don't have that much room in my place, so it's been cat proofed today.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What do you mean that you are using another light for heat only--that just does not make sense....



Not doing that again.  Served no purpose.


----------



## Irish (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah, now you know what thier capable of, and that was just a baby. imagine if it was a three footer reduced to twig status! 

well, now you know what you gotta do to separate the two...peace...


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

hope it makes it, update pics


----------

